# Approaching your Boss!



## Reagan26 (Jan 7, 2005)

I hate it anytime I have to talk to my bosses about something. I always feel like they are going to get mad at me for disrupting them! GRRRR!!!!! I sit here at my desk for like 20 min to work up the courage to go and speak to them about whatever issue and get it over with!


----------



## jeanne2 (Jul 19, 2004)

Angel- Are you worried your symptoms will flare up or other reason you don't want to talk to them?By the way..not many of us enjoy a meeting with the boss....I work with people that don't have IBS and they feel the same..maybe for different reasons (lol)I only have one boss, but I told him about my condition. He can be very abrupt and verbally abusive to all of us who work here, but he was generally understanding when I told him. I've been here 5 years..and my last job 17..but in that job I only very rarely had to meet with my boss..in all those years.Anyhow..you are not alone..and if you ARE worried about your IBS in relation to meeting the boss, it might help if you told them why.Jeanne


----------



## Fed Up (Jun 5, 2005)

Yeah can relate to that! Where I'm working now, the boss is really understanding about anything, and said anytime I needed to ask a question work or not, just pop to see him. But at my last place the boss was always under stress, and snapped if I asked him anything - He'd just say what do YOU think you should do, then tell me to do it! Just peoples different personalities I guess! x


----------

